# My 211 Will NOT Pass 16:9 Anamorphic through S-Video to my DVD Recorder



## Inviolate (Mar 30, 2007)

But my Direct TV HD receiver H10 will. Now since most DVD recorders only have S-video inputs what good is this SAT box?- The 811 Dish receiver box would do this- pass anamorphic 16:9 WS through s-video output.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s

Unfortunately E* designed the SD outputs for 4:3 ... The original 211 software (a year ago) mirrored the HD aspect ratios on the SD output and one could do anamorphic. Now one gets separate HD formats and the SD outputs have two options ... letterboxed or cropped.

Adding the third option, anamorphic, is something I would like to see as well.


----------



## Inviolate (Mar 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> Unfortunately E* designed the SD outputs for 4:3 ... The original 211 software (a year ago) mirrored the HD aspect ratios on the SD output and one could do anamorphic. Now one gets separate HD formats and the SD outputs have two options ... letterboxed or cropped.
> 
> Adding the third option, anamorphic, is something I would like to see as well.


Will the 211 pass 16:9 WS anamorphic with no cropping through it's component outputs? If so I am thinking about buying a DVD recorder with component INPUTS.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The component should be fine. You may need to set the output for 480i (my DVD burner has component in and will not accept anything HD, but will accept 480i 16x9).


----------



## Inviolate (Mar 30, 2007)

James- I have noticed, though, that an HD feed from a Sat Box to a DVD Recorder records much better quality than an SD feed, even though we know that current recorders cannot record true HD. For instance the Direct TV H10 HD Sat Box passes the HD signal on an HD channel through s-video and records an HD program on my DVD recorders much better than an SD channel does even though both are 480I recorded on the DVD recorder. If the quality going in to the DVD recorder is superior than you get better quality on the burned DVD is the way some people put it. Hence I am wondering if the 211 would do same using it's component outputs to a DVD recorder with component inputs. I believe your answer is yes to that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

S-Video is not HD ... it is SD. The source of the signal being HD does help.
Component output can be HD, but your recorder would have to be able to accept that level of signal. Mine can't. Yours could be better.


----------

